
IT Poll: Which NoSQL Company Will Be Acquired by a Major Player First? - fedd
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/04/it-poll-which-nosql-company-wi.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4da5862b87836401%2C0
======
fedd
i admit that i learned about citrusleaf from this poll. shame on me.

